# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو یا پزشکی ؟! مسئله این است دانشجوهای این رشته بیان

## _Fateme_

سلام 

بچه ها به نظرتون یکی رشته پزشکی قبول شه باید از همه چیزش بزنه؟؟

اصلا بین دارو و پزشکی کدوم سخته؟؟

درسته که دارو بیشتر حفظ فرمول و ساختاره؟


پ.ن:هدف خاصی نداشتم از زدن این تاپیک فقط این سوالا ذهنمو درگیر کرده بود 

ممنون میشم اطلاعات کافی دارین کمک کنین

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

خب اگه میخواید موفق شید و یه پزشک متخصص خوب  بشید صد البته باید از خیلی چیزای زندگیتون بزنید.. چون رشته به شدت طولانی و با حجم مطالب زیادیه
ولی خوب داروسازی کارتون راحتتره .. بله خب در داروسازی شما بیشتر با  درس فارما و مطالب مربوط به داروها سروکار دارین ولی خب اونم سختیهای خودشو داره
در کل بایستی ببینید علاقه خودتون چیه؟ هدفتون چیه؟از زندگی تون چه انتظاراتی دارین و...

----------


## ZAPATA

سختی چی چی یست
 :Yahoo (117): 
.............................
هر کی طاووس خاهد جور هندوستان کشد
 :Yahoo (6):

----------


## enok

> سلام 
> 
> بچه ها به نظرتون یکی رشته پزشکی قبول شه باید از همه چیزش بزنه؟؟
> 
> اصلا بین دارو و پزشکی کدوم سخته؟؟
> 
> درسته که دارو بیشتر حفظ فرمول و ساختاره؟
> 
> 
> ...


دوستم خواهرش دارو میخوند میگفت شبای امتحان گریه میکرده ازبس درسا سخت بودن

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام 
> 
> بچه ها به نظرتون یکی رشته پزشکی قبول شه باید از همه چیزش بزنه؟؟
> 
> اصلا بین دارو و پزشکی کدوم سخته؟؟
> 
> درسته که دارو بیشتر حفظ فرمول و ساختاره؟
> 
> 
> ...



در کل دانشجو های سه تا رشته تاپ پزشکی باید جدا بزنند از خیلی چیز ها چون با جون ملت سر و کار دارن
حالا یکی درجش بیشتره یکی کمتره
از من بپرسید میگم درسای دارو سختتره اما پزشکی و دندان پزشکی زیاد تره و حجمش بیشتره
بله دارو ها انواع اقسام شیمی و اینا دارن که همش فرموله کلا....
در کل هر کدوم علاقه دارید تو دارو میتونید از همون دوران دانشجویی وارد داروخانه بشید

----------


## mina_77

بدون شک دارو

----------


## mohammad96

کلا ایرونی جماعت فقط به دنبال هدفه....و مخصوصا پول....به دنبال لذت بردن از راه نیست....هر دو رشته خوبن...ولی شما باید یاد بگیرین که از راه لذت ببرین...نه از نتیجه....چون چه بسا که ممکنه نتیجه دلخواه شما نباشه...و یه چیز دیگه....یه سلسله جلساتی برگزار میشه در علوم پزشکی تهران به عنوان...پزشکی...این راه بی نهایت...هر چقدر که هدف گرا هم باشین...باید قبول کنین که هیچی بلد نیستین و همواره به دنبال پژوهش و یادگیری بیشتر باشین...پس هدف به معنای واقعی در این رشته ها...اعتلای دانش و خدمت به بشریته...اگه هدفتون صرفا پول باشه.....به این رشته ها وارد میشید...ولی جهنم واقعی رو واسه خودتون درست میکنید....چون لذت نمیبرید....امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> سلام 
> 
> بچه ها به نظرتون یکی رشته پزشکی قبول شه باید از همه چیزش بزنه؟؟
> 
> اصلا بین دارو و پزشکی کدوم سخته؟؟
> 
> درسته که دارو بیشتر حفظ فرمول و ساختاره؟
> 
> 
> ...


سلام
مسلما خیر
اینکه چقدر درگیر درس دانشگاه بشید، بستگی به هدف شما داره. یکی دوست داره که معدلش همیشه تاپ باشه و رتبه ۱ باشه، طبیعتاً باید تمام مدت درگیر درس باشه و کم‌تر به چیزای دیگه می‌رسه. یکی هم اینو نمی‌خواد و می‌تونه به زندگیش برسه. ما الان دانشجوهای زیادی داریم که به جز درس، کارای خیلی زیادی از جمله پژوهش، برگزاری همایش و مسابقه، برگزاری انجمن‌های مختلف و ... رو انجام می‌دن و خیلیاشون هم جزء بهترین‌های دانشگاه هستن.
بنابراین، طبیعتاً شما با توجه به هدفی که دارید می‌تونید میزان درگیریتون با درس رو هم مشخص کنید. و در هر دو صورت هم می‌تونید دانشجوی موفقی باشید و در آینده، پزشک خوبی بشید. 
اما راجع به اینکه کدوم رشته سخت‌تره، به‌نظر من پزشکی. شاید تو رشته‌های دیگه درسایی وجود داشته باشه که از درسای پزشکی سخت‌تر باشه، اما سختی پزشکی بیشتر به خاطر حجم بالای درس‌ها و بعد از اون، سختی‌های دوران بالینی هست. هرچند خود پزشکی هم درسای بسیار سختی رو داره. 
موفق باشید

----------


## parslord

پزشکی از همه سخت تره .......

----------


## amir.1998

پزشکی

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

به نظر من دندون پزشکی عالیهههه!!-بخصوص واسه دختر که یکم شیفت شب پزشکی ممکنه سختش باشه وبه هرحال باتوجه به ارازل واوباشهای این دوره خداییییش شیفت شب برای دختر یکم درد سر داره!!@همچنین توان زن هرچی باشه یه خورده نسبت به مردا کمه وممکنه پزشکی  اذیتش کنه!!فعلا به این چیزا فک نکنید .ان شالله وقتی رتبه خوبی اوردین بعدش به فکر باشین موفق باشید

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hani77


به نظر من دندون پزشکی عالیهههه!!-بخصوص واسه دختر که یکم شیفت شب پزشکی ممکنه سختش باشه وبه هرحال باتوجه به ارازل واوباشهای این دوره خداییییش شیفت شب برای دختر یکم درد سر داره!!@همچنین توان زن هرچی باشه یه خورده نسبت به مردا کمه وممکنه پزشکی  اذیتش کنه!!فعلا به این چیزا فک نکنید .ان شالله وقتی رتبه خوبی اوردین بعدش به فکر باشین موفق باشید


کی گفت توان خانوما کمه؟؟ شما که دختری اینو نگو....احتمالا توان شما کمه.خودتونو به بقیه تعمیم ندید.بگو من ضعیفم نه ما!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss_Fire


سلام 

بچه ها به نظرتون یکی رشته پزشکی قبول شه باید از همه چیزش بزنه؟؟

اصلا بین دارو و پزشکی کدوم سخته؟؟

درسته که دارو بیشتر حفظ فرمول و ساختاره؟


پ.ن:هدف خاصی نداشتم از زدن این تاپیک فقط این سوالا ذهنمو درگیر کرده بود 

ممنون میشم اطلاعات کافی دارین کمک کنین


مسلما پزشکی بهتره.رتبه 1 تا100 همه میزنن پزشکی.این نشون دهنده محبوب بودن این رشته هست.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## kurdish boy

پزشکی سخته ، دارو سخته اما...من سرسخت تر از اینام 😎never  give  up

----------


## mina_77

> *
> مسلما پزشکی بهتره.رتبه 1 تا100 همه میزنن پزشکی.این نشون دهنده محبوب بودن این رشته هست.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*


دیس لایک

----------


## Blackfire747

> سلام 
> 
> بچه ها به نظرتون یکی رشته پزشکی قبول شه باید از همه چیزش بزنه؟؟
> 
> اصلا بین دارو و پزشکی کدوم سخته؟؟
> 
> درسته که دارو بیشتر حفظ فرمول و ساختاره؟
> 
> 
> ...


سلام
بزارین کلی صحبت کنم
اول باید ببینین هدفتون از یه شغل چیه؟
اگه هدفتون کسب درآمده پس کلن قید این دورشته رو یزنین
چون پیشرانه و انگیزه ی مناسبی برای درس خوندن نخواهید داشت
برین این وقت و انرژی که میخواین روی این دو رشته بزارین روی یه چیز دیگه بزارین
اگه هدفتون کمک به مردمه
مسلما پزشکی شما به طور مستقیم به مردم کمک میکنین و احساس میکنم باید حس خوبی به آدم بده
تو دارو هم این حس کمک به مردم هست اما به شکل دیگه ای
مثلن اگه شما خط تولید یک داروی خیلی حیاتی رو  توی کشور راه بندازین میتونین از عزادار شدن خیلی خانواده ها جلو گیری کنین تو این شرایط تحریم دارویی
خط تولید نه صرفا اختراع
از نظر سختی به چند عامل بستگی داره
1.برای چ نمره ای در دانشگاه دارین تلاش میکنین
12 تا 14 یا 14 تا 17 یا 17 تا20
2.توانایی ذهنیتون در چ حده
3.علاقتون به درس چ جوریه
من خوابگاهیم
تو خوابگاه هر وقت میرم سالن مطالعه با خیل عظیمی از بچه های پزشکی همیشه رو به رو میشم
داروها کمترن
البته تو دارو همیشه باید تو آزمایشگاه باشی و دهنت سرویس بشه
ولی پزشکی به هر حال احساس میکنم درسای عملیشون جداب تر باشه
اما دندونا کلن تعطیلن یعنی حال میکننا حال

----------


## _Fateme_

سلام 
ببینید ربطی نداره که اگه به خاطر پوله نیا طرف این رشته ها اکثرا علاقس و پول بیشتر که میان تجربی 
حالا اینا به کنار 
جذابیت رشته پزشکی که بله زیاده ولی عوضش یه عالمه خستگی و...
واینکه دارو برای یه خانوم بهتره 
اونم کار تو شرکت یا کارخونه دارویی 
بعدم من شیمی خوندن برام راحت تر از زیسته وشیمی و بیشتر دوس دارم 
شما راضید؟ 


> سلام
> بزارین کلی صحبت کنم
> اول باید ببینین هدفتون از یه شغل چیه؟
> اگه هدفتون کسب درآمده پس کلن قید این دورشته رو یزنین
> چون پیشرانه و انگیزه ی مناسبی برای درس خوندن نخواهید داشت
> برین این وقت و انرژی که میخواین روی این دو رشته بزارین روی یه چیز دیگه بزارین
> اگه هدفتون کمک به مردمه
> مسلما پزشکی شما به طور مستقیم به مردم کمک میکنین و احساس میکنم باید حس خوبی به آدم بده
> تو دارو هم این حس کمک به مردم هست اما به شکل دیگه ای
> ...

----------


## Blackfire747

> سلام 
> ببینید ربطی نداره که اگه به خاطر پوله نیا طرف این رشته ها اکثرا علاقس و پول بیشتر که میان تجربی 
> حالا اینا به کنار 
> جذابیت رشته پزشکی که بله زیاده ولی عوضش یه عالمه خستگی و...
> واینکه دارو برای یه خانوم بهتره 
> اونم کار تو شرکت یا کارخونه دارویی 
> بعدم من شیمی خوندن برام راحت تر از زیسته وشیمی و بیشتر دوس دارم 
> شما راضید؟


صرف علاقه به پول این پیشرانه رو ایجاد نمیکنه که شما 11 ترم درسهایی مثل درس های داروسازی رو تحمل کنین
سخت نیست ولی انگیزه باعث میشه با لذت و علاقه بیشتری ادامه بدین
اونایی که فقط برا پول میخونن هم تموم میکنن دورشون رو ولی با ناراحتی
منظورم اینه هدف ها ی بهتری از پول هست تو زندگی
بگذریم
صد البته دارو برا خانوما بهتره تا پزشکی چون ارتباط مستقیم با بیمار نداره 
و بعضی بیمار ها واقعا بی فرهنگن
اینکه شما شیمی براتون لذت بخشه خیلی خوبه
چون اینجا تا دلتون بخواد شیمی دارین
و مسئله بعدی اینه که اونایی که شیمی دوس دارن تو دارو میتونن با استادا بحث کنن و خودی نشون بدن کلن
تو ترم یک ما شش واحد و تو ترم دو هم شش واحد شیمی داشتیم و داریم
ولی این تنفرتون نسبت به زیست هم فک کنم برای تدریس نادرست بوده
چون منم از زیست بدم میومد ولی وقتی معلم زیستم رو عوض کردم نظرم نسبت به زیست تغییر کرد ولی متاسفانه اون معلم رفت و من به حالت اول خودم برگشتم

----------


## Blackfire747

این طرز تفکر واقعا اشتباهه
مثلن بگی چون همه این کارو میکنن پس این کار کاملا درسته 
نه اینطور نیست
با عرض پوزش از همگی منظور خاصی ندارم
اگه یه گله گوسفند داشته باشیم که تو یک خط حرکت میکنن اگه اولیشون خودشو بندازه توی دره همشون توی دره میوفتون میدونی چرا؟
چون همشون به گوسفندی که جلوشونه نیگا میکنن نه زیر پاشون
امیدوارم حق مطلب رو ادا کرده باشم

----------


## Ali68

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد تهران با چه رتبه ای میشه قبول شد؟شهریه ش حدوداً چقدر هست؟

----------


## _Fateme_

تا ۳۰۰۰ تقریبا 
ترمی ۶،۷


> سلام دوستان کسی میدونه داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد تهران با چه رتبه ای میشه قبول شد؟شهریه ش حدوداً چقدر هست؟

----------


## _Fateme_

از زیست متنفرم نیستم 

شیمی رو بیشتر دوس دارم 

دارو که عشقه 

آره نباید مادی گرا بود خلاصه من که دوس دارم انشالله ماهم قبول شیم 

شما رتبتون چند شد؟


> صرف علاقه به پول این پیشرانه رو ایجاد نمیکنه که شما 11 ترم درسهایی مثل درس های داروسازی رو تحمل کنین
> سخت نیست ولی انگیزه باعث میشه با لذت و علاقه بیشتری ادامه بدین
> اونایی که فقط برا پول میخونن هم تموم میکنن دورشون رو ولی با ناراحتی
> منظورم اینه هدف ها ی بهتری از پول هست تو زندگی
> بگذریم
> صد البته دارو برا خانوما بهتره تا پزشکی چون ارتباط مستقیم با بیمار نداره 
> و بعضی بیمار ها واقعا بی فرهنگن
> اینکه شما شیمی براتون لذت بخشه خیلی خوبه
> چون اینجا تا دلتون بخواد شیمی دارین
> ...

----------


## mina_77

> این طرز تفکر واقعا اشتباهه
> مثلن بگی چون همه این کارو میکنن پس این کار کاملا درسته 
> نه اینطور نیست
> با عرض پوزش از همگی منظور خاصی ندارم
> اگه یه گله گوسفند داشته باشیم که تو یک خط حرکت میکنن اگه اولیشون خودشو بندازه توی دره همشون توی دره میوفتون میدونی چرا؟
> چون همشون به گوسفندی که جلوشونه نیگا میکنن نه زیر پاشون
> امیدوارم حق مطلب رو ادا کرده باشم


دقیقا
امسال رتبه 80منطقه دو از بابل داروسازی تهران میخونه
داروتهران رو به پزشکی ترجیح داده
و یکی از معدود کسایی میشه گفت بوده که به علاقه و... توجه کرده
بعد مثال میارن دوستان که از 1تا100همه پزشکی میخونن
کسی که خابیده رو میشه بیدار کرد اما کسی که خودشو زده به خاب رو نه
پس بهتره برای دوستانی که ارزش و لیاقت داروساز رو نمیدونن و تظاهر به ندودنستنش میکنن؛توضیح و مثالی نیاورد

----------


## mina_77

> سلام دوستان کسی میدونه داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد تهران با چه رتبه ای میشه قبول شد؟شهریه ش حدوداً چقدر هست؟


تراز مهر و تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن هر دو 9200بود برا ازاد تهران
تقریبا زیر3500منطقه دو میشه

----------


## Ali68

> تا ۳۰۰۰ تقریبا 
> ترمی ۶،۷


مرسی

----------


## Ali68

> تراز مهر و تکمیل ظرفیت بهمن هر دو 9200بود برا ازاد تهران
> تقریبا زیر3500منطقه دو میشه


مرسی

----------


## NOT NOW

دارو بهتره از نظر من

1.برای مهاجرت و بورس تحصیلی دستتون بازتره

2.ورودش نسبت به پزشکی و دندون آسونتره ولی درونش ...  :Yahoo (4): 

3.میتونید از سال پنجم (اگه اشتباه نکنم) وارد داروخونه بشید.

4.میتونید مجوز تاسیس داروخونه (یا اگه برای شهر بزرگ میخواید مجوز یک داروساز دیگه رو بخرید) بگیرید.

5.(جنبه شوخی داره) میتونید مواد مخدر بسازید و به ثروت میلیاردی برسید

6.با بیمار ارتباط مستقیم ندارید و واسه ی شما خیلی بهتره

7.هفته ای 2-3 روز بیشتر نیاز نیست برید داروخونه

8. خیلی شیک و مجلسی صداتون میکنن (آقا/خانم) دکتر !

امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Fateme_

مرسی از پستتون


> دارو بهتره از نظر من  1.برای مهاجرت و بورس تحصیلی دستتون بازتره  2.ورودش نسبت به پزشکی و دندون آسونتره ولی درونش ...   3.میتونید از سال پنجم (اگه اشتباه نکنم) وارد داروخونه بشید.  4.میتونید مجوز تاسیس داروخونه (یا اگه برای شهر بزرگ میخواید مجوز یک داروساز دیگه رو بخرید) بگیرید.  5.(جنبه شوخی داره) میتونید مواد مخدر بسازید و به ثروت میلیاردی برسید  6.با بیمار ارتباط مستقیم ندارید و واسه ی شما خیلی بهتره  7.هفته ای 2-3 روز بیشتر نیاز نیست برید داروخونه  8. خیلی شیک و مجلسی صداتون میکنن (آقا/خانم) دکتر !  امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه

----------


## Blackfire747

> از زیست متنفرم نیستم 
> 
> شیمی رو بیشتر دوس دارم 
> 
> دارو که عشقه 
> 
> آره نباید مادی گرا بود خلاصه من که دوس دارم انشالله ماهم قبول شیم 
> 
> شما رتبتون چند شد؟


رتبه کل من 381 منطقه 3
2520 کشوری
ولی زیر گروه دومم فک کنم 565 بود

----------


## Ali68

> تا ۳۰۰۰ تقریبا 
> ترمی ۶،۷


شما زمین شناسی رو میخونید واسه کنکور؟خودتون از این روشی که گفتین نتیجه گرفتین؟من زمین شناسی رو از صفر دارم شروع میکنم،تقریباً هیچ پیش زمینه ای هم ازش ندارم،شنیدم مبحث سنگها خیلی سخته،ازون سوالا که شکل میدن

----------


## _Fateme_

> شما زمین شناسی رو میخونید واسه کنکور؟خودتون از این روشی که گفتین نتیجه گرفتین؟من زمین شناسی رو از صفر دارم شروع میکنم،تقریباً هیچ پیش زمینه ای هم ازش ندارم،شنیدم مبحث سنگها خیلی سخته،ازون سوالا که شکل میدن




من هنوز شروع نکردم 

ولی زمین درس بدقلقی نیست 

نه سخت نیست شما همون کتابو بخون 

البته من زمین فقط ۴فصل آخر سوم و ۲،۳تا پیشو میخونم 

یعنی پرتستا تا درصد ۳۰،۴۰ اینا انشاالله بزنیم 

پارسال زمین نخوندم خیلی بد بود 

البته پارسال هدفم دارو نبود ولی امسال هست

----------


## iamshakh

من پرشکی میخونم، رایمم به پرشکیه. اما داروهم مزایایی دارد. پزشکی هم معایبی.

----------


## _Fateme_

من علاقم شیمیه و  به نظرم کشیکای پزشکی برای یه زن سخته


> من پرشکی میخونم، رایمم به پرشکیه. اما داروهم مزایایی دارد. پزشکی هم معایبی.

----------


## iamshakh

> من علاقم شیمیه و  به نظرم کشیکای پزشکی برای یه زن سخته


ا نجوریم کشیک نداری تو دوره عمومی

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

شیما جان ترش نکن دوست خوبم ...از قدیم الایام همه میدونستن ومیدونن که توان بدنی مرد بیشتره اما فقد یه خورده!اما ممکنه یه زن به لحاظ فکری وعقلی از 100تا پسر بهتر باشه وبتونه نمرات بهتری رو کسب کنه!کما اینکه اصلا هم من کسی رو نقل نگرفتم ونگفتم دخترها نباید پزشکی بخونن گفتم ممکنه سختشون بشه چون هم دراینده باید به زندگی و بچه هاشون برسن وهم باتوجه به ارازل های جامعه شیفت وایسن....!!درضمن هرکس میتونه نظرشو بگه ومن فقد نظرمو گفتم  واصلا هم نظرم به کسی ربطی نداره ....موفق باشی

----------


## arefeh78

برا دارو یا پزشکی حتی اگه با استادم تو کلاسا پیش بری شب امتحان بازم اذیت میشی؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## wight

> برا دارو یا پزشکی حتی اگه با استادم تو کلاسا پیش بری شب امتحان بازم اذیت میشی؟


نه همه درس ها ولی مثلا شیمی آلی بله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arefeh78

[QUOTE=wight;1101673]نه همه درس ها ولی مثلا شیمی آلی بله  :Yahoo (4): [

همون شب امتحانی باشی سنگین تره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## EdisS

*بررسی ۱۰ دلیل برای انتخاب رشته ی داروسازی :
داروسازی رشته ی جذابی است! جذابیت از این جهت که از هر طرف که به آن نگاه کنیم می توانیم مسیر پیشرفت را برای آن ببینیم. چه به عنوان یک صاحب داروخانه و چه به عنوان یک محقق!یک داروساز بسیار مورد احترام اطرافیان است. چه بیماران و چه میان همکاران دیگر پزشک و … .یک داروساز بدون ویزیت می تواند بیماران زیادی را مداوا کند.داروسازی یکی از لوکس ترین رشته های عالم! است.! کمترین میزان استرس را در میان دیگر رشته ها دارد!شغلی با قابلیت اعتماد بالا است. به عبارتی در این وضعیت بد اقتصادی نیز یکی از قابل اعتمادترین حرفه ها است.یک داروساز برای جلوگیری از ابتلا به انواع عفونت ها روپوش نمی پوشد!!در دوران دانشجویی هم قابلیت کسب درامد بالایی دارد!درصورتی که مثل من از علاقه مندان به دنیای تکنولوژی و اینترنت هستید این رشته یکی از زیباترین رشته های دنیا است که پتانسیل بسیار بالایی در استفاده از انواع تکنولوژی دارد. به عبارتی الان کسی می تواند داروساز موفقی باشد که اطلاعات کامپیوتری و اینترنتی بالایی داشته باشد.برای داروساز شدن نیاز به گدراندن دوران زیادی در دانشگاه ندارید.البته برای داروساز شدن نیاز به کشیدن سختی های زیادی دارید!*

----------


## arefeh78

> *بررسی ۱۰ دلیل برای انتخاب رشته ی داروسازی :
> 
> داروسازی رشته ی جذابی است! جذابیت از این جهت که از هر طرف که به آن نگاه کنیم می توانیم مسیر پیشرفت را برای آن ببینیم. چه به عنوان یک صاحب داروخانه و چه به عنوان یک محقق!یک داروساز بسیار مورد احترام اطرافیان است. چه بیماران و چه میان همکاران دیگر پزشک و … .یک داروساز بدون ویزیت می تواند بیماران زیادی را مداوا کند.داروسازی یکی از لوکس ترین رشته های عالم! است.! کمترین میزان استرس را در میان دیگر رشته ها دارد!شغلی با قابلیت اعتماد بالا است. به عبارتی در این وضعیت بد اقتصادی نیز یکی از قابل اعتمادترین حرفه ها است.یک داروساز برای جلوگیری از ابتلا به انواع عفونت ها روپوش نمی پوشد!!در دوران دانشجویی هم قابلیت کسب درامد بالایی دارد!درصورتی که مثل من از علاقه مندان به دنیای تکنولوژی و اینترنت هستید این رشته یکی از زیباترین رشته های دنیا است که پتانسیل بسیار بالایی در استفاده از انواع تکنولوژی دارد. به عبارتی الان کسی می تواند داروساز موفقی باشد که اطلاعات کامپیوتری و اینترنتی بالایی داشته باشد.برای داروساز شدن نیاز به گدراندن دوران زیادی در دانشگاه ندارید.البته برای داروساز شدن نیاز به کشیدن سختی های زیادی دارید! 
> *


من خودم طرفدار پر پا قرص داروسازیم
ولی هیجان رشته پزشکی ستودنیه و هیچ رشته ای این هیجان نداره
مخصوصا داروسازی که خیلی به نظرم یکنواخته :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Fateme_

> من خودم طرفدار پر پا قرص داروسازیم
> ولی هیجان رشته پزشکی ستودنیه و هیچ رشته ای این هیجان نداره
> مخصوصا داروسازی که خیلی به نظرم یکنواخته


این نظر شماست ولی عوضش پزشکی باید پدرت دربیاد البته بلانسبت تازه عمومی رو میگیری بعدم پروسه تخصصو ..... از هرنظر دارو مناسب یه خانومه

----------

